#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Spittin' Facts, No Cap! :)

## Mickey

Hello!  My name is Mickey.  I've RPed in the past, on another site that is sadly now discontinued.   ::C:  Hopefully I will RP as long on this one and become just as involved as I did the last one.  I took a little break from RPing, and I've missed it.  I'm not a teen, or even in my twenties.  Yes, some would consider me old.  I have to give a few warnings that may scare some away:

1. I don't watch anime. *cringe*
2. I don't play D&D. *double cringe*
3. I don't game. *shocked silence and then readers get ready to leave the page*

WAIT!!!  I have been writing for years, and RPing for quite a few years as well.  So, even though I may not know the name of the games played, or what anime you are watching, I've been told I'm a pretty good story teller.  (And confession: I want to play D&D... as soon as I learn how.)

Some of my favorite types of story are fantasy, historical (like my own old dusty bones  ::):  ), horror, romance, adventure, supernatural... the list goes on and on.  I do have some issues with making outer space seem real in my writing, since I rarely wrap my brain around that kind of story, but I would give it a go.  

I love character creation and development, plot twists, comedy, surprises and challenges in the person writing with me.  But no pressure.  I can do simple stories as well, and might start out with that to get back in the groove.  I believe collaboration is key, and might send a PM just to go over our thread and maybe see where we want to take it.  Let's see.... there's probably more I need to add but I'll let you figure me out as time goes on.  It's nice to meet you!  And I hope I join a thread with you some time in the future.   ::):

----------


## Hannelorian

Welcome to the site! I hope you enjoy your time here!

----------


## FrostieMuses

Hello! I am very new to this site and not entirely sure of how things work yet, but I also am very invested in similar genres  ::D:  If you would be interested in trying to get something started up I would love to!

I really enjoy threads and stories with a lot of depth and lore to them, as well as complex characters and relationships that those characters develop with one another. I am an artist with wayyy too many characters, so there would be plenty to choose from!

I hope you have a wonderful day!  :=D:

----------


## Azazeal849

@Mickey; you have a partner request (see post above)  ::):

----------


## Kiki

Hello, and welcome here!  :.-.:

----------

